# Hey, Steve::::::



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Any chance of getting a CWD forum? It would keep this all in one place instead of habitat, hunting, diseases.....

Anyone else think it's a good idea?
~m~


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It's a disease and belongs right here in the disease forum.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

I just read where Ferg has addressed this issue in the Mgmt. forum .... question answered/problem solved.
Thanks for simplifying. 
~m~


----------

